

A Strategic Approach to IT Budgeting (March 2012) - bgilroy26
http://www.journalofaccountancy.com/Issues/2012/Mar/20114439.htm

======
bgilroy26
This article provides recommendations for improving communication between
business planning and engineering. The authors claim that in many cases
increased understanding on both sides can change the label on the IT
department from 'cost center' to an investment, resulting in more more
resources being placed at the disposal of engineering.

